# Pintail Mounts



## norman64 (Jun 16, 2010)

wanted to see some ideas of a pintail mount. Got one fixing to get mounted and wanted to get some different ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 16, 2010)

Few pintails are shot in GA.  Therefore, the replies you get back will probably be limited.  Your best bet is to try Google.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's one I have in my office...probably my favorite pose as it really shows off the sprig.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jun 16, 2010)

*bull*


----------



## shortstroke (Jun 16, 2010)

i want one of them bad!! very hard to get one in ga. oh by the way those mounts look great.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 16, 2010)

Heres another option, good luck!


----------



## Burritoboy (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you use a GREAT taxidermist?  Not a good one.  Not the cheap one.  The reason I ask is because if you do have a GREAT one, then you can trust them to do your trophy justice.  Every bird is different, and your taxidermist will be able to bring out the best attributes of that particular bird.  

If there is one pose you are absolutely in love with then let them know that.  If not, just give them the bird and tell them you trust them to do the best they can.  I am sure your taxidermist will appreciate the trust you put in their skill and they will go the extra mile to do right by you and your bird.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with the above post on finding a GREAT taxidermist. Not just a good one. Great bird mounts rarely come from just a good taxidermist. Word of mouth should not be the only way you reference his skills. Find one with a show room and this will allow you to see his work AND pick a pose that you will be happy with. 
Many people have never seen the work of a true bird artist.
My taxidermist (as an example) has more than 50 ducks and geese to look at in his showroom and is a bird specialist. I pick the pose from these examples but he has asked me to change based on the particulars of my bird. He has always been right. 
He has my full confidence and will mount 19 ducks and geese for my group this year alone (including my pintail).
He is an artist and there are others out there like him, if you are lucky enough to find them. You will look at this mount for a very long time. Any drive you have to make will be worth it.
PM me if you would like his info. He is in S. Fulton County.
Good luck to you and congrats on your pintail.


----------



## mattdavis (Jun 17, 2010)

Do alot of research on the Taxidermist. A mount that you are not happy with is not worth having on your wall. I have a deer that is way below par and it makes you sick every time you look at it. I think Jerry and I use the same taxidermist in S. Fulton. He does a great job. He mounted several for me this year including a tundra swan from NoDak.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jun 17, 2010)

i use rodney casteel and tell him to do it how ever he thinks it will look the best and have never been disappointed 200.00 a duck but worth every penny


----------



## BandHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are both of mine. Saving room, hopefully one day, for a black duck to mount on the same piece of wood above the pintail & the mallard. Used the second one on a dead mount. I did swap out the original wood for some old barn board I found. I think it looks better.It's definately my favorite mount. 
As stated before check around and do what makes you happy. They are beautiful birds and you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## cmk07c (Jun 18, 2010)

Those mounts look great Band hunter, I'm actually gonna save birds this upcoming year. I always tell myself I'm mounting something and then I never do.... Why do I do this to myself? 

My old lady is gonna really enjoy it this year when I toss our living room art picture of god knows what out and replace it with a mount like that first picture band hunter.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot about this thread, but here is a mount I like.  Shows off the neck contour, colors and sprig.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the last one Georgiaboy posted.  I saw one in a tax-shop once that i'll get if I ever kill a sprig.....It was like he was sitting in shallow water and he stood up to stretch/flap his wings.....full spread from the back.  Anything showing the back of a pintail is nice........not a bird you would typically get landing or facing towards you....


----------



## Steven Farr (Jun 28, 2010)

I like this one


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 28, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I like the last one Georgiaboy posted.  I saw one in a tax-shop once that i'll get if I ever kill a sprig.....It was like he was sitting in shallow water and he stood up to stretch/flap his wings.....full spread from the back.  Anything showing the back of a pintail is nice........not a bird you would typically get landing or facing towards you....



I've seen a similar mount and liked it too.  

I think my wife's flowers below my mount is what really sets it apart.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 9, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> Forgot about this thread, but here is a mount I like.  Shows off the neck contour, colors and sprig.



Beautiful!!!

...kill him in the rose garden???


----------



## killerv (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 9, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> ...kill him in the rose garden???



Yep, got a ticket for baiting but it was worth it.  My wife hates it when the pintails get into the flowers. 

Killerv, thats a nice mount.  I would like to have one of those mounted on the ceiling to give you the look of a swarm of those bad boys buzzing a pit!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's one Kevin Batson did....


----------

